# Anybody have kicad symbol and footprint for 1P8T mini rotary switch?



## Patrick398 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just thought i'd check before i have to go and make them

Thanks


----------



## Robert (Apr 10, 2020)

Can you import from any other formats?     If so I can export mine and send them to you.


----------



## Patrick398 (Apr 10, 2020)

I think EasyEDA can covert them. I had to do that to most of my eagle library when i switched to Kicad. I'm sure it would work for other formats too. What program are you using? Thanks very much!


----------



## Patrick398 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just the footprint would be great, i've just edited the symbol from the 1P12T rotary symbol i had


----------



## Robert (Apr 10, 2020)

I use DipTrace but can export to Eagle format.

https://www.pedalpcb.com/files/1P8T.eli


----------



## Patrick398 (Apr 10, 2020)

Amazing, thank you so much!
Any ideas when these switches will be back in stock? Can't find a supply in UK


----------



## Robert (Apr 10, 2020)

_Hopefully_ in about two weeks.    They've been shipped, but it takes a while for them to get here.


----------



## Patrick398 (Apr 10, 2020)

Excellent

Thanks again


----------



## Patrick398 (Apr 10, 2020)

Converted the file successfully so if anybody needs the Kicad file let me know. 
By the way is this configured for bottom mounting?


----------



## tiefschwarz73 (May 3, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to have it for eagle... Hope, you guys can help.


----------



## Patrick398 (May 3, 2020)

I still have the eagle file so i can e-mail it to you if you want. I'll DM you


----------



## tiefschwarz73 (May 3, 2020)

That would be great ?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 23, 2020)

A


Robert said:


> I use DipTrace but can export to Eagle format.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pedalpcb.com/files/1P8T.lbr


Ahhh this link doesn't appear to be working anymore, would I be able to get a copy to use in KiCad?


----------



## djathey (Nov 13, 2020)

Robert said:


> I use DipTrace but can export to Eagle format.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pedalpcb.com/files/1P8T.lbr





Patrick398 said:


> I still have the eagle file so i can e-mail it to you if you want. I'll DM you


Hi, if the eagle 1p8t lib file is available, can this be attached?  Thanks!


----------



## HGWHatchQ (Nov 14, 2020)

Patrick398 said:


> Converted the file successfully so if anybody needs the Kicad file let me know.
> By the way is this configured for bottom mounting?


any chance you could shoot me over the KiCAD file for the 1p8t rotary?


----------



## perfboarder (Nov 14, 2020)

somebody cool to share KiCad lib specifically for pedal building?

Thank you


----------



## djathey (Nov 20, 2020)

Here's a quick and dirty eagle lib, of what appears to be this 1p8t switch: could use some cleanup though...


----------



## AmpLikeEffects (Feb 18, 2021)

djathey said:


> Here's a quick and dirty eagle lib, of what appears to be this 1p8t switch: could use some cleanup though...


Hey, I'm pretty new to DIY and Eagle. I was able to import into my Eagle library, but when I tried dropping it into my schematic, it gave me an error saying that it had an unconnected pin. How can I fix this?


----------



## djathey (Feb 18, 2021)

Try this one: it works for me


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Feb 18, 2021)

This is the one I use in KiCAD


----------



## AmpLikeEffects (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you, it's working now!


----------



## Jghfslk (Oct 5, 2022)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone have a diptrace pattern?  I don't mind making my own either but I haven't found any diagrams with clear dimensions.


----------



## jimilee (Oct 6, 2022)

Jghfslk said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone have a diptrace pattern?  I don't mind making my own either but I haven't found any diagrams with clear dimensions.


Did you see post #5?


----------



## Jghfslk (Oct 8, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Did you see post #5?


I did but the link did not work.  It looks like the updated working files are for eagle and kicad.


----------



## jimilee (Oct 8, 2022)

Jghfslk said:


> I did but the link did not work.  It looks like the updated working files are for eagle and kicad.


Gotcha, I wasn’t sure if it would or not.


----------



## Robert (Oct 9, 2022)

Jghfslk said:


> I did but the link did not work.



Try again, I've re-uploaded the file.  It's a DipTrace .eli file.


----------



## Jghfslk (Oct 10, 2022)

I tried it again and it worked.  Thank you!


----------

